# Tiger Shark at the beach



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

All I can say is this AM this Tiger was caught at the beach (can't say where just between P'cola and Destin):doh

I would estimate w/ tail and all he would be 6.5 to 7ft....Purty little guy/gal...Anglers say they fought him along shore fer about 1-1.5 miles before beachin' him.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm still waiting to get a tiger myself although I'll probably release ifI get one; I've heard they aren't great eating.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Small tigers are some of the finest of all sharks for eating they have a pork like flavor and do great on the grill. Great story thanks for the pics.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang, its awful cold for yakin. Now thats dedication. I wish he would yak my bait out.:doh More info please, location, bait, guys phone# who yaks out bait, does he drink beer?:letsdrink


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Now thats impressive !!!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting.

Scott


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

My oldest boy has been in Tampa since last Thursday and finally got to do some fishing this morning. They went on a charter to do some bottom dropping for grouper. He called me on their way back in and said he hooked up an eight foot tiger, fought him for close to an hour, got him close a couple times but too green to sink a gaff in him. The fish finally cut through the leader before they could get a gaff in him. He said the captain told him they'd caught several tigers through the years but his was the biggest they 've ever hooked up with. They caught a few short gags and a short red but ended up only bringing home a few mangroves. He's hooked though. Supposedly there's a pic of the shark but I don't have it yet. I'll post it when I get it.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *surfstryker (12/23/2008)*Dang, its awful cold for yakin. Now thats dedication. I wish he would yak my bait out.:doh More info please, location, bait, guys phone# who yaks out bait, does he drink beer?:letsdrink




Im with you..hard core..like Tred Barta style..I got up this morning to go to the pier this morning but it was to nasty and I HAD a cooler full of beer..:banghead


----------



## lopcalvin (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Jason (12/23/2008)*this Tiger was caught at the beach (can't say where just between P'cola and Destin


Would this be the remnants of that shark?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

No thats the remnants of Nicole where O.J. buried her...but that is a nice try Cal


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lopcalvin (12/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Jason (12/23/2008)*this Tiger was caught at the beach (can't say where just between P'cola and Destin
> ...




I cannot confirm or deny that is the exact location.....Might have had a UFC match there toooke:letsdrink


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I dont see what that would give away.. They said, that they fought him for 1-1.5miles... So you would'nt know if it's left or right, thats just were it was beached..


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice post Jason. You know, PETA is going to REVOKE your membership if you keep posting pictures of other peoples wild game conquests on your profile, and thats going to make a black mark on your record that'll follow you home to Mexico.


----------



## whatiswithhim (Oct 11, 2007)

I caught that shark off Navarre beach and yes I am hardcore. Check out more pictures of the tiger and also another tiger I landed off Okaloosa Island Pier weighing about 80lbs. I know I am a baby killer haha but they taste sooo good!! We caught a 170lb spinner (Florida Record: 190lbs) Check out my page for more pictures myspace.com/mvermilliano and our group "Emerald Coast Beach Sharkin" http://groups.myspace.com/beachsharkin. Oh yeah I do like beer I mean really you have to drink to get the balls up to go out there in the freezing cold. We are planning our next trip Monday 12/29/08 starting at 2 pm all the way until Wednesday morning with rods out the whole time(conditions permitting) but they look ideal for those days. If you want to go give me a call 850-449-5972, text, or message me on here or myspace. 



We started the group for this reason: to meet dedicated anglers and have a passion for a diverse style of shark fishing. Whether you're 100 or 2...if you enjoy getting out on the beach, paddling baits out and gettin that adrenaline going then join us and share some of your stories. If You have never been shark fishing a day in your life, come on anyway and learn a thing or two and get out there and try it yourself.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

some tasty looking sharks there, whatiswithhim:clap


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Where are you guys gonna set up at? Are you camping on the beach? I might check yall out.


----------



## Angler Management (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm feelin mako this time!....around 1:30am tuesday? :toast.....Should be a nice turn out.


----------



## Angler Management (Oct 15, 2007)

We'll be setting up at one of the last beach accesses....Just look for














and this


----------

